# New Prewar Mead Ranger



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2008)

I just picked this up locally today. If anyone has a Mead Ranger please post a pic or 2 for reference. I couldn't figure out how to upload a larger pic. Sorry


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah i've seen a couple of those. It looks like its in really good shape. too bad the tank isn't with it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2008)

Ya I know it's got the hole in the fender for the wiring. It's in great shape though. I'm waiting on the matching chainguard, need to get some tires, get the seat restored and may change out the handlebars and add a drop stand.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 20, 2008)

very nice. looks to be in great shape. let me warn you about the Silver Ray though. my bike took two of them!! they run around $100.00 for a rough one. very cool old Schwinn! 
Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2008)

You read my mind. Silver Ray is on my wish list. Did you have to buy two to make one good one?


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 21, 2008)

VERY nice bike!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey pusher, there's one of those lights on "lets make an E-bay deal" right now!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 21, 2008)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hey pusher, there's one of those lights on "lets make an E-bay deal" right now!




Thanks for the heads up I appreciate it. The silver ray is a little bit further down the wish list. I need to get the seat recovered by Bob U and few other things first.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2008)

markivpedalpusher said:


> You read my mind. Silver Ray is on my wish list. Did you have to buy two to make one good one?




unfortunately no
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 21, 2008)

Aha I see now, nice bike and cool car in ther background. Is that some type of siren on the fork?


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 21, 2008)

Fork mounted bike lock I think...cool bikes-both of you.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Scott that locks on the wrong side:eek: should be on the other fork in the same position (pointed side down) so it swings in.........


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought you might like this 




Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh ya very cool I just printed it I also recevied the Mead Catolog by John L. Polizzi today with some great reference information. Are you up for a ride in Long Beach on Sunday?


----------

